# Projekt 2016



## Speedskater (10. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht erinnert sich der eine oder andere an Projekt 2014.
Es ist wieder so weit, der kleine Armin baut wieder mal ein Bike.
Wer noch nicht veröffentlichte Details errät bekommt Punkte und wer am Ende die meisten Punkte hat gewinnt eine Probefahrt und geführte Tour im Taunus mit den schönsten Trails am Feldberg und Altkönig, die man in eine 1200 hm Tour einbauen kann.

LimitedEdition, Chaotenkind, Bikeholic, Erdi, RALFST, Schneemensch usw. sind bei dem Ratespiel ausgeschlossen, ihr wisst eh was es wird und müsst sowieso damit fahren.

Und hier schon mal das erste Teil.


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Januar 2016)

Es wird ein Fahrrad  

Und das erste Teil ist ein Tune Schraubwürger, sehr wahrscheinlich in 34,9mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (11. Januar 2016)

Für "Fahrrad" müsste es eigentlich Punktabzug geben, weil oben schon steht, dass es ein "Bike" wird und kein Tretroller.

Tune Schraubwürger 34,9 ist zwar richtig, aber es geht um die noch nicht veröffentlichten Details.
yellow-faggin, für die 34,9 gibt es einen Trostpunkt und damit gehst Du in Führung.


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Januar 2016)

Sorry, aber das mit dem "Fahrrad" musste einfach sein 
Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau und die nächsten Teile.


----------



## Schwatten (11. Januar 2016)

Es wird ein Getriebefahrrad  ... äh -bike?


----------



## Murai (11. Januar 2016)

Hi,
ich ergänze mal die Specs des Tune Schraubwürgers:

*Schelle:*
 Aluminium 7075 
*Bauhöhe:*
 15,75 mm
* Klemmhöhe:*
 14,75 mm 
*Hebel:*
 Torx-Titanschraube
* Herstellverfahren:*
 CNC-gefräst/ gedreht 
*Funktionsprinzip:*
 Verschraubung 
*Größen:*
 30,0/ 31,8/ 34,9/38,00 mm
Gruß aus der Teutoregion


----------



## Speedskater (11. Januar 2016)

@yellow-faggin, verarscht mich nur alle. 
@Schwatten, ist richtig, dafür gibt es 3 Punkte, und Du gehst damit in Führung. War jetzt nicht schwer zu erraten, dass ein Kettenschaltungshasser ein Getriebe-Bike aufbaut. Wäre noch zu klären welches Getriebe. 
@Murai, jetzt übertreibst Du aber mit den Details.


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Januar 2016)

War aber nicht böse gemeint 

Mein Tipp, Pinion.


----------



## Stressless (11. Januar 2016)

Mit Riemen...


----------



## Stressless (11. Januar 2016)

Der Rahmen wird eine Steckachse haben...


----------



## Speedskater (11. Januar 2016)

@yellow-faggin, sorry, nee wird kein Pinion Bike.

@Stressless, Riemen ist richtig, dafür gibt es 3 Punkte. Nein, Steckachse ist leider falsch.

Einen Lenker habe ich auch schon, 660mm, 31,8mm Flatbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (11. Januar 2016)

es wird ein 29er leichtbaufahrrad... äh... bike!


----------



## Speedskater (12. Januar 2016)

@sharky, ähh, hast Du bei meinen Fotos geschaut, kein 29er gefunden und hast daraus geschlossen, dass es ein 29er wird. Man könnte auch daraus schließen, dass ich ein 29er-Hasser bin, was eher zutrifft.
Leichtbau im Sinne des Leichtbau-Forums wird mit einem Getriebe-Bike auch eher schwierig, aber ich achte schon bissel drauf, dass ich außer dem Getriebe keine schweren Brocken ans Bike schraube. Für "Leichtbau" gibt's dann 2 Punkte.


----------



## Schwatten (12. Januar 2016)

Rohloff mit Gates in einem Stahl Hardtail. Würde mich zumindest interssieren.


----------



## Murph (12. Januar 2016)

Nix da Rohloff,Shimano Alfine 8 oder besser 11 fach mit Gates Riemen!
Schätze ich mal .
Wunschdenken,hab mir auch gerade ein 8fach Hinterrad gebaut und überlege meine Stadtschlampe mit Verstellbaren Ausfallenden zu "pimpen" damit es fit wird für einen Riemantrieb. 
Ergo,brauche noch Anregungen.


----------



## Speedskater (12. Januar 2016)

@Schwatten, da wir Pinion schon ausgeschlossen haben bleibt nur Rohloff oder Effigear. Für "Rohloff" gibt es 2 Punkte. Damit gehst Du mit 5 Punkten in Führung.
Riemen hatten wir ja schon, aber ob es ein Gates oder Conti wird kommt auf die Verfügbarkeit an.
Stahl und Hardtail ist beides nicht richtig.


----------



## Murph (12. Januar 2016)

Verdammt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (12. Januar 2016)

@Murph, wenn Du mal in meinen Fotos gestöbert hättest, wär dir sicher aufgefallen, dass an meinen Bikes keine Shimano Teile zu finde sind.


----------



## Murph (12. Januar 2016)

Irgendwann ist's das erste mal......


----------



## Stressless (12. Januar 2016)

Spannung des Rahmens mittels Exzenter


----------



## jts-nemo (12. Januar 2016)

Weil ich grad über diesen Thread gestolpert bin, aber keine Ahnung habe, was du präferierst und wenig Motivation, tatsächlich nachzuforschen - hier einfach mal ins Blaue hinaus:

Rahmen: Nicolai, da Lenker nur 660mm breit vielleicht eher CC-lastig, so Helius-mäßig?
Federung: Rock Shox, was gibt's da einigermaßen ansprechendes im niedrig-Federweg-Bereich, Revelation oder SID?
Griffe: ESI Schaumstoffdinger
Bonuspunkt: Rohloff Kettenspanner! 

[Hoffentlich reicht das zum Gewinnen, ich brauch dringend jemanden, der mir Trails im Taunus zeigt ]


----------



## Speedskater (12. Januar 2016)

Stressless schrieb:


> Spannung des Rahmens mittels Exzenter


@Stressless, der Rahmen wird nicht gespannt, aber er bekommt einen Exzenter zum Spannen der Kette. 2 Punkte.

@jts-nemo, cc-lastig will ich mal gelten lassen, 2 Punkte. Der Rest ist voll daneben, aber wir können trotzdem mal eine Runde im Taunus radeln.

Ich habe auch schon mal ein Paar Zugeinführungen für die Rohloff Speedhub gedreht.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (12. Januar 2016)

Es ist kein Hardtail, demzufolge also ein Fully und trotzdem mit Exzenter? Das ist dann mal wirklich spannend. Könnte ein Tandem mit Hinterradfederung werden ;-)

Edit: das EBB kommt bestimmt von Bushnell und der Rahmen wird extra dafür gebaut, also nix von der Stange.


----------



## volki_d (12. Januar 2016)

Sehr Spannend. Dann rate ich auch mal völlig ins Blaue. Bitte vergib mir wenn es zu absurd ist ...

Fatbike oder B+
Alu Rahmen
Gabel Lefty
Bremsen Magura
Exzenter Lager zum Nachrüsten, also zum Beispiel den Exzentriker von Trickstuff


----------



## sharky (13. Januar 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @sharky, ähh, hast Du bei meinen Fotos geschaut, kein 29er gefunden und hast daraus geschlossen, dass es ein 29er wird. Man könnte auch daraus schließen, dass ich ein 29er-Hasser bin, was eher zutrifft.


weder, noch. ich hab einen recht leichten flatbar gesehen. abgeleitet, dass das an EN und AM eher weniger zum einsatz kommt. also tendenziell wohl ein HT entsteht. leider ist ein großer teil der HT ja immer noch auf 29" unterwegs. et voila: du baust ein leichtes 29er 

aber dass du weder 29" noch HT noch leichtbau betreibst...


----------



## Stressless (13. Januar 2016)

Rohloff Drehgriffschalter, obwohl ich gerne den Gebla-Trigger gesehen hätte
27,5+ ???
ein Adventure- bzw. Bikepacking-Bike ???
Carbon-Starrgabel ???


----------



## EvoOlli (13. Januar 2016)

Stressless schrieb:


> Rohloff Drehgriffschalter, obwohl ich gerne den Gebla-Trigger gesehen hätte



Ich hoffe, Speedskater wird seinen eigenen Drehgriff verbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (13. Januar 2016)

@[THM]ThomasS, Tandem wird es auch nicht.
Bushnell Exzenter ist in der engeren Auswahl, dafür gibt es schon mal 3 Punkte.
Und für das "nix von der Stange" gibt es auch 2 Punkte.

@volki_d, für B+ gibt es 3 Punkte.
Stahl- und Alu-Rahmen können wir dann schon ausschließen.
Eine halbe Gabel hat es schon bei Projekt 2014 nicht in die engere Wahl geschafft.
Bei der Bremse bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, da könnte erst mal eine olle Magura aus der Restekiste Verwendung finden. Dafür gibts dann auch mal 2 Punkte.

@sharky, bissel Leichtbau ist da schon dabei, dafür gabs ja auch 2 Punkte. Aber es würde im Leichtbau Forum keine Akzeptanz finden, alleine wegen der Rohloff Speedhub.

@Stressless, mit dem 27,5+ war volki_d schneller, aber für die Starrgabel gibt es 2 Punkte, keine Punkte für Carbon.
Adventure- Bikepacking-Bike ist nicht der Einsatzbereich, das könnte Projekt 2018 werden.

@EvoOlli, Das ist selbstverständlich, dafür gibt es 3 Punkte.





Den habe ich sogar am Pinion-Bike zum laufen gebracht.




Dann fassen wir mal zusammen: Es wird ein B+ Starr-Bike mit Rohloff, Zahnriemen, Exzenter, selbstbau Schaltgriff, 660er Flatbar, Tune Schraubwürger und ich versuche ausser der Rohloff keine schwere Klumpen zu verbauen.

Ich hoffe nur, dass in absehbarer Zeit vernünftige B+ Reifen auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Bener (13. Januar 2016)

Äh... War Titan schon?


----------



## Speedskater (13. Januar 2016)

@Bener, nachdem es für Stahl, Alu, Carbon, keine Punkte gab, bleibt nur noch Holz, Bambus und Titan. Die Zugeinführungen für die Rohloff war ein keiner Hinweis auf Titan. Dafür gibt es nur noch 1 Trost-Punkt nachdem Stahl, Alu und Carbon schon durch war.


----------



## Bener (13. Januar 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Bener...bleibt nur noch Holz, Bambus und Titan.


Und was ist mit Titanal, Beryllium, Magnesium, Papier usw???


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (13. Januar 2016)

Dann tippe ich mal auf ein MAWIS.


----------



## yellow-faggin (13. Januar 2016)

Ich sage mal Triton.


----------



## EvoOlli (13. Januar 2016)

Wieviel Punkte brauche ich, um den Griff mit den abgewinkelten Abgängen kaufen zu dürfen ? Mir würde ja auch nochmal ein Normaler reichen


----------



## Speedskater (13. Januar 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Titanal, Beryllium, Magnesium, Papier usw???



Titanal ist auch nur eine Aluminiumlegierung mit bissel Titan Anteil, Beryllium sprengt irgendwie meine preislichen Vorstellungen, Magnesium ist als Rahmenmaterial nicht so der Brüller und meine Oregami-Skills sind auch nicht ausreichend für so ein Projekt.

Nein, kein MAWIS oder Triton.

@EvoOlli, so viele Punkte gibt das Bike gar nicht her und die Züge da rein fummeln willst Du sicher auch nicht. Von den Normalen habe ich noch welche auf Lager.


----------



## volki_d (13. Januar 2016)

Dann rate ich mal wieder ein wenig ;-) Ich kenn dein Budget nicht und ich weiß nicht ob es von den Herstellern B+ Rahmen gibt: KOCMO oder VanNicholas?

Eine Lauf Gabel wäre doch was gewesen? Titan klingt aber auch gut. Bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (14. Januar 2016)

@volki_d, KOCMO und VanNicholas ist es auch nicht. Es gibt kein Budget es kostet was es kostet, wobei das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis stimmen muss.

Ich bin noch bissel mit dem Schweißer am rumzackern, ich hoffe ich bekomme bald die angepassten Freigabe-Zeichungen.

Ich fassen mal zusammen: Es wird ein Titan B+ Starr-Bike mit Rohloff, Zahnriemen, Exzenter, selbstbau Schaltgriff, 660er Flatbar, Tune Schraubwürger und eine Magura Bremse aus der Restekiste.

Macht euch nicht so viele Gedanken um den Hersteller der Rahmens, da fehlt noch einiges was man an so einem Bike verbauen kann.


----------



## volki_d (14. Januar 2016)

Magura Bremsen hast vergessen ;-)

Tune Wasserträger? Thomson Vorbau? Thomson Sattelstütze? Cane Creek Steuersatz oder vielleicht gleich nen Chris King? Bei B+ Laufrädern kenn ich mich gar net aus. Vielleicht WTB Felgen und Acros Naben?


----------



## Speedskater (15. Januar 2016)

Moin Volki, ich habe die Bremse mal ergänzt, wenn mir was hübsches über den Weg läuft, könnte ich mir auch eine andere Bremse vorstellen.
nee, ein Wasserträger kommt da nicht dran. Leider passt meine Herrenhandtasche nicht so richtig.




Thomson Teile stehen nicht auf der Wunschliste.
Bei dem Steuersatz habe ich noch nicht beschlossen welcher es wird, Cane Creek oder Chris King sind nicht in der engeren Auswahl.
WTB Felgen werden es auch nicht und eine Acros Nabe kommt vorne auch nicht rein.

Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob das Bike silber/schwarz wird, oder noch ein paar farbige Teile dran kommen.


----------



## Schwatten (18. Januar 2016)

Ohne hydraulische Sattelstütze, aber mit Gepäckträger?


----------



## Joeyduennes (18. Januar 2016)

Magura Bremsscheiben. 
FSA oder Richtey Steuersatz?
Tune anbauteile?


----------



## volki_d (18. Januar 2016)

Hatte auf eine Thomson Masterpice Titan spekuliert. Dann eine Carbon Sattelstütze? Vielleicht Syntace?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (19. Januar 2016)

@Schwatten, das Bike wird so ein Universal Schweinchen, da wird auch auf diversen Touren mal eine Vario Sattelstütze Verwendung finden.
Da ich Rucksack-Fahrer bin, wird da sicher kein Gepäckträger dran geschraubt.

@Joeyduennes, ich habe zwar noch diverse Magura Bremsscheiben hier rumliegen, aber ich habe da eine andere Idee.
FSA wird es wohl auch nicht. Ein Ritchey Teil wird auf jeden Fall verbaut, aber nicht der Steuersatz. Von Tune wird der Würger auch das Einzige Teil bleiben.

@volki_d, für die Titan Sattelstütze gibt es 1 Punkte, aber sie ist nicht von Thomson.


----------



## volki_d (19. Januar 2016)

Jippi, wieder ein Punkt  Die Stütze dann vielleicht von USE oder REWEL?

Ein Ritchey Teil? Hmmm ... könnte dann der Vorbau oder sogar der Sattel sein? Ich hab an meinem Ritchey nen Ritchey Vector Sattel und war echt positiv überrascht. Der Lenker könnte auch ein älteres Ritchey Modell mit 3K Carbon Struktur sein.

Verbaust du vielleicht sogar nen Titan Steuersatz?


----------



## Speedskater (23. Januar 2016)

Es wird auch keine Sattelstütze von USE oder  REWEL,

Bei dem Steuersatz könnte man erst mal klären welcher typ es wird.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (23. Januar 2016)

Wegen der Starrgabel vermute ich mal einen geraden Gabelschaft mit 1 1/8 Zoll. Das Steuerrohr & der Steuersatz könnten demzufolge A-Head klassisch mit außen liegenden Lagerschalen sein, also EC34? Und die Gabel lässt du doch bestimmt auch gleich beim Rahmenbauer in Titan anfertigen, die hat dann eine Steckachse & PM-Sockel für 180mm?

Hat der Rahmen auch PM? für 160mm?

Flaschenhalter King Cage Titan!


----------



## Speedskater (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo Thomas,
1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaft ist richtig, 1 Punkt.
Keine EC-34 Lagerschalen, es wird ein ZS-44 Steuersatz.
Ja, der Rahmenbauer baut auch die Titan-Gabel , 2 Punkte. PM-Sockel, 1 Punkt. Geplan ist 160mm und QR9, könnte ich aber noch auf 15mm Steckachse ändern. Ob PM 180 mm möglich ist müsste ich mal fragen.
Der Rahmen hat keine PM Aufnahme, der bekommt IS2000.
Ich bin eher der Trinkblasen Radler, daher kommt eher kein Flaschenhalter dran, aber wenn dann der hier: 




Damit gehst Du mit 9 Punkten in Führung, gefolgt von Stressless mit 7 Punkten und volki-d mit 6 Punkten.

Ich habe Heute das bescheidene Wetter genutzt und war im Keller basteln, hier das Ergebnis:








Die Teile aus Alu zu drehen ist schon eine scheiß Arbeit, aber aus Titan (wo ist der Kotz-Smily, wenn man ihn brauch), kommt also nicht auf die Idee ich würde noch so ein Satz drehen. Es ist mir gelungen ohne einen Gewindeschneider abzubrechen, aber von den 1 mm Bohrern sind 2 gestorben. 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Speedskater (25. Januar 2016)

Aus Alu schwarz eloxiert schaut das so aus:


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (25. Januar 2016)

Oh, dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie harmonisch der Übergang vom Steuerrohr zur Gabel aussieht. Da gibt es ja leider auch einige sehr abrupt wirkende Lösungen, wenn so eine (vermutlich) filigrane Gabel aus dem vergleichsweise voluminösen Steuerrohr kommt -> Beispiel1 & Beispiel2. Ist aber letztendlich eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und hängt sehr davon ab, wie die Gabel oben aussieht.


----------



## Speedskater (29. Januar 2016)

Auf den Übergang vom Steuerrohr zur Gabel bin ich auch mal gespannt.

Gestern hab ich mich dann auch mit dem Steuersatz festgelegt, dafür bekommt volki_d dann noch 2 Punkte. Ich habe günstig einen Chris King InSet i1 geschnappt, womit auch die Farbe für diverse andere Teile festgelegt ist.

Und der Rahmenbauer rafft auch langsam wie ich den Rahmen haben möchte.


----------



## Speedskater (31. Januar 2016)

Heute habe ich die VR Nabe geordert, ist zwar keine Leichtgewicht, war aber ein echtes Schnäppchen.
Und jetzt werde ich mich mal um Felgen kümmern.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Speedskater (2. Februar 2016)

Der kam Heute an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [THM]ThomasS (2. Februar 2016)

Lässt du dann auch die Speedhub blau eloxieren?


----------



## Speedskater (3. Februar 2016)

Hatte ich drüber nachgedacht.
Ich werde wohl erst mal einen bestehenden 26" Laufradsatz in schwarz mit blauen Nippeln zum testen einbauen. Und dann entscheiden ob die Speedhub blau wird, dann brauch ich auch eine blaue Nabe für vorne. 
Leider habe ich noch keine floating Bremsscheiben mit blauem Spider für Rohloff gefunden, das wäre dann blau genug.


----------



## Speedskater (4. Februar 2016)

Die Freigabe-Zeichnungen von Rahmen und Gabel sind jetzt ok.
Die Gabel hat 15mm Steckachse und 160mm Postmount.

Heute habe ich die Felgen bestellt. 

Die VR-Nabe ist auch schon eingetroffen.


----------



## Speedskater (4. Februar 2016)

Hier schon mal die Zeichnung der Gabel:


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (8. Februar 2016)

HA! das freut mich aber - es ist doch eine gerade Gabel geworden - richtige Entscheidung 
Da ich ja noch nicht alle Details kenne erlaube ich mir auch mal einen Tipp: Es kommt ein retro Flite dran?


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (8. Februar 2016)

ich hab gezögert ob ich's schreiben soll, aber eigentlich will ich Dich gerne etwas verunsichern. Nimm doch einen schwarzen Steuersatz - der Rahmen wird für sich stehen und braucht kein bling bling. sorry


----------



## Bener (8. Februar 2016)

Och, das ist wie mit ner hübschen Frau! Hübsch ist die von alleine, aber Schmuck verträgt sie dennoch! Die Frau wird aber stets im Vordergrund stehen...


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (8. Februar 2016)

... ein halber Topf Make-up kann aber auch bei einer schönen Frau viel Schaden anrichten. Und ich bin jetzt auch ruhig!


----------



## Speedskater (8. Februar 2016)

Als Sattel würde mir der Brooks C15 gefallen, bis auf das Gewicht von über 400g, das geht garnicht.

Ich hatte überlegt so paar Teile in blau dran zu schrauben. Steuersatz, Bremse, Kurbel und diverse Kleinteile.
Vielleicht komme ich auch auf die Idee und lass die Rohloff Speedhub blau eloxieren, aber dann brauch ich wieder eine blaue VR-Nabe. 
Erst mal muss der Rahmen, Gabel, Sattelstütze und Vorbau da sein, aber ich schätze mal das dauert auch noch 3 Wochen.
Dann werde ich das mal zusammen stecken, und diverse Varianten ausprobieren. 

Bei der Kurbel habe ich auch noch so bedenken mit der Kettenlinie und dann war da noch die Zahnriemenscheibe für die Rohloff.
Inzwischen gibt es ja den neuen Aufnehmer für die Steckritzel und da stellt sich mir die Frage gibts dazu auch eine Riemenscheibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (9. Februar 2016)

Was die Kurbel betrifft da hätte ich noch eine silberne Race Face Deus.
Die hier finde ich auch nicht hässlich.


----------



## Speedskater (9. Februar 2016)

Die hätte ich noch hier rumliegen:


----------



## Speedskater (10. Februar 2016)

SCHNEEMENSCH schrieb:


> ich hab gezögert ob ich's schreiben soll, aber eigentlich will ich Dich gerne etwas verunsichern. Nimm doch einen schwarzen Steuersatz - der Rahmen wird für sich stehen und braucht kein bling bling. sorry



Ein Aufbaufred lebt doch von Anregungen.


----------



## Speedskater (12. Februar 2016)

Und heute kam wieder ein Packet und jetzt wissen wir auch was das Ritchey Teile ist.
Ritchey Paradigm V5 261,6g für unter 60 Euro


----------



## Speedskater (18. Februar 2016)

Nach ca. 3 Monaten, unzähligen Mails und vielen zusätzlichen grauen Haaren sind jetzt alle Klarheiten beseitigt und Rahmen und Gabel kann endlich zusammen gebrutzelt werden.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (18. Februar 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> sind jetzt alle Klarheiten beseitigt


das ist sowieso immer die beste Voraussetzung für eine gute Zusammenarbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (19. Februar 2016)

Der Brooks C15 hat auch noch einen leichteren Bruder mit 260g der auf den Namen C13 hört.
Das hört sich nicht ganz so schlimm an, dafür ist der Preis doof.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (19. Februar 2016)

Sehr schön aber immer noch 100 g  zuviel...


----------



## CharlesC (20. Februar 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Der Brooks C15 hat auch noch einen leichteren Bruder mit 260g der auf den Namen C13 hört.
> Das hört sich nicht ganz so schlimm an, dafür ist der Preis doof.



Der C13 soll unter 150g wiegen. Die €259,-/259g/Ltd to 259 gelten für das 1st Batch-Set mit Lenkerband und Endkappen. Ich habe den Sattel bestellt und kann ihn gerne mal auf die Waage legen, sobald er da ist.

Edit: Ich habe mich geirrt. Er ist 150g leichter als der C15 - die 260g passen also.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (20. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube ich würde ihn trotzdem nehmen. Sieht sehr edel aus und passt dann ganz gut zum Titanrahmen...


----------



## mishis (21. Februar 2016)

Ich bin da ja eher für einen echten Italiener zu haben. Er ist ein wenig gewellt und nicht so flach wie der C13 und wiegt laut Hersteller 310 g.
http://www.sellesanmarco.it/en/products-lines/vintage/regal-titanio
Gruß Michi


----------



## volki_d (21. Februar 2016)

Cool das es doch ein Chris King Steuersatz geworden ist  Auf die Ritchey Pedale hätte ich jetzt nicht getippt.

Eine blau eloxierte Speedhub wär mal was. Die RaceFace Turbine Kurbel gefällt mir gut. Was hälst du von einer Hope Kurbel? Die gibt es auch in blau. Bei blauen Eloxalteilen würd ich mir ansonsten KCNC und Hope anschauen.

Der Brooks C13 ist aber auch nicht gerade leicht und das bei dem Preis :-(


----------



## Speedskater (1. März 2016)

Du meinst die hier:




Ich finde das Weiß etwas aufdringlich, das müsste dezenter sein.


----------



## Speedskater (17. März 2016)

Um die Wartezeit etwas erträglicher zu machen, habe ich schon mal den Sattel bestellt.


----------



## Speedskater (18. März 2016)

Und heute kamen dann die Bilder vom Rahmen und der Gabel.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (18. März 2016)

EBB & verschiebbare Ausfaller  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (18. März 2016)

Das dachte ich auch als ich die erste Zeichnung gesehen hatte, aber wenn man dem Rahmenbauer Rohloff vorgibt, bekommt man automatisch die verschiebbaren ausfallenden W-L005 und W-L004 und er lässt sich nur schwer davon abbringen.
Und je länger ich darüber nachgedacht hatte umso besser fand ich die Idee. Durch die verschiebbaren Ausfallenden kann ich von 26" bis 29" alle Laufradgrößen einbauen und kann die Kette/Riemen mit dem EBB spannen. Wobei sich die Tretlagerhöhe anpassen lässt indem man beim Kette spannen den Exzenter nach oben oder nach unten dreht. Und außerdem kann ich die Ausfallenden austauschen, daher habe ich dann auch gleich noch W-L008, W-L003, W-L006 und W-L007 mit bestellt.


----------



## Speedskater (19. März 2016)

Hier noch ein paar Detail Bilder von dem Rahmen und der Gabel


----------



## volki_d (20. März 2016)

Sehr schön


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (20. März 2016)

Das mit den Ausfallern und dem EBB macht den Rahmen dann schön variabel, clever ... aber mich verwirren noch die Vorrichtungen für Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger, ist in der Richtung was geplant? An der Gabel sehe ich da sogar Kollisionsgefahr mit dem Bremssattel.


----------



## Speedskater (20. März 2016)

Hallo Thomas,

das Bike soll wartungsarm und möglichst universell einsetzbar sein. Unter anderem werde ich damit auch im Winter zur Arbeit fahren und bei Schmuddelwetter sind Schutzbleche sehr nützlich. Auf einer Freigabezeichung hatten die Gewinde für die Schutzbleche gefehlt und nachdem ich das angemeckert hatte, waren auf der nächsten Zeichnung auch die Gewinde für den Gepäckträger mit drauf, die sind wohl in dem Paket Gewinde für Schutzbleche dabei. Und wenn man nicht meckert, hat man auch die Gewinde für den Gepäckträger am Rahmen.
An der Gabel das ist unkritisch. 

Irgendwie fehlen mir noch ein paar edle Schutzbleche die für B+ Bereifung passen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. März 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> .....



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das Rohloff-Ausfallende evtl. etwas knapp dimensioniert ist...Viel Fleisch ist dort nicht; das könnte es unter Umständen bei "geeigneter" Übersetzung aufbiegen....
Oder ist das nur Panik von mir....?


edit meint:





Bei diesem Bike eines namhaften Titan-Rahmen-Herstellers ist das auch passiert. (Bild ist von hier aus dem Bike-Markt)


----------



## Speedskater (21. März 2016)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich eh das W-L008 mit Postmount verwenden, ein M6er Gewinde rein schneiden und das Drehmoment mit der OEM2 Achsplatte an der Innensechskantschraube abstützen die ich da reindrehen werde.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (21. März 2016)

Rahmenschloss ist jetzt nicht dran?


----------



## Speedskater (21. März 2016)

Florian, das ist ein Suchbild, finde das Rahmenschloss:






Markus, ich kann die Ausfallenden austauschen, wenn es nicht halten sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (21. März 2016)

Alles klar. Hab ich in dieser Form noch nicht gesehen, sieht auch sehr elegant aus. Gibt's den Rahmen auch matt?


----------



## Speedskater (21. März 2016)

Ja, gibt's in gebürstet und gestrahlt -> matt
Gestrahltes/poliertes Logo kann man auch noch drauf machen.


----------



## Speedskater (23. März 2016)

Ich habe den Sattel schon mal auf dem weg zur Arbeit getestet. 
Wenn man die richtige Einstellung und Sitzposition gefunden hat ist er garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Stressless (24. März 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlen mir noch ein paar edle Schutzbleche die für B+ Bereifung passen.


Ich denke Carbon würde gut passen. Ich hab mir da (http://www.bigomfg.com) 29+ Schutzbleche gekauft und als Negativform verwendet. Wenn das Schutzblech fertig ist, stell ich Bilder ein.


----------



## Speedskater (24. März 2016)

Ja, so was in der Art hatte ich mir auch vorgestellt, allerdings hatte ich noch keine passende Form gefunden und ich habe absolut kein Plan von Carbon Basteleien. Bin gespannt auf die Bilder.


----------



## volki_d (25. März 2016)

Irgendwie finde ich das Rahmenschloss nicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [THM]ThomasS (25. März 2016)

volki_d schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich das Rahmenschloss nicht :-(



Siehe letztes Bild, in dem nach hinten offenen Rohr der Kettenstreben kurz vor dem Ausfallende. Dort vermute ich eine längs zur Strebe eingebaute Verschraubung und wenn man diese löst, geht der Rahmen dort auf.


----------



## volki_d (25. März 2016)

Ahhh ... jetzt wird's Tag. Danke.


----------



## Speedskater (25. März 2016)

Ja, so wie Thomas das eklärt hat sollte das funktionieren.

Ich hoffe mal, dass der Zoll gegen Zahlung eines Lösegeldes nächste Woche meinen Rahmen raus rückt.


----------



## Specialk (26. März 2016)

@Speedskater 

Hi,

kannst Du etwas zum Rahmenbauer schreiben? (China,...?)
(na hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt keine Minus Punkte)


----------



## Speedskater (26. März 2016)

volki_d schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich das Rahmenschloss nicht :-(



Das ist Sinn und Zweck der Übung.



Specialk schrieb:


> @Speedskater
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Kann ich, China ist garnicht so falsch.


----------



## Anti1 (27. März 2016)

Bist du Linkshänder?


----------



## Speedskater (27. März 2016)

Nein, aber ich fahre die Bremse vorne rechts und hinten links. Bei Fahrrädern mit Rücktritt, Motorrädern, meinem ersten MTB (Raleigh) ist die Bremse vorne rechts. Ich weiß nicht wer auf die doofe Idee gekommen ist, den Bremshebel für vorne an die linke Seite zu schrauben, das ist meiner Meinung nach Bullshit.


----------



## Anti1 (27. März 2016)

Die Idee ist doch erst seit der XTR V-Bremse entstanden, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere... da sollten die üblicherweise stärkeren, rechten Handkräfte nicht zum Überschlag führen.
Verlaufen die Schaltseile durch's Oberrohr in die Sitzstrebe? und kommt oben (auf der Sitzstrebe) auch noch ein Rohr für die Bremsleitung raus?


----------



## Speedskater (27. März 2016)

Richtig, die Bremsleitung soll im Oberrohr verschwinden und erst oben auf der Sitzstrebe wieder austreten.
Das gleiche mit den Schaltseilen, die auf der linken Seite im Oberrohr verschinden und auf der Innenseite der Sitzsterbe wieder austreten und direkt in die Rohloff laufen. Wobei ich einen passenden Schaltgriff zur Verfügung habe.


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. März 2016)

Anti1 schrieb:


> Die Idee ist doch erst seit der XTR V-Bremse entstanden, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere... da sollten die üblicherweise stärkeren, rechten Handkräfte nicht zum Überschlag führen.
> ...


Nein, definitiv nicht. 
Das gab es schon vorher. Rechte Hand - HR-Bremse & hinteres Schaltwerk; linke Hand - VR-Bremse & vorderen Umwerfer.
Auch so bei den Classikern hier im Forum zu sehen.
Ich selber bediene aber den Schalter für die Rohloff mit links...
sry für OT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (31. März 2016)

Heute musste der Postmann nur ein mal klingeln.
Er hatte ein Paket




Und gleich mal ausgepackt




Und weiter ausgepackt




Und mal zusammen gesteckt




Und dann mal gewogen


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2016)

Schaut gut aus 

Nur "echten" Leichtbau kriegt man mit Titan kaum hin , aber hat natürlich was. War in der Vergangenheit auch schon paar Mal drauf und dran. Es gibt paar italienische Titanbruzler, die bieten Rahmen auch mit 1,5" Steuerrohre für Fatty und Lefty an.

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Aufbau. Bin gespannt ...


----------



## volki_d (3. April 2016)

Sehr schön! Das hätt ich auch gleich ausgepackt ;-)


----------



## Speedskater (5. April 2016)

Danke Jungs!
Ich hatte gehofft, dass der Rahmen so ca. 300g leichter ist, die Gabel mit 738g finde ich ok. Die Sattelstütze ist auch kein Leichtgewicht, aber der Vorbau erfüllt meine Erwartungen mit 136g.

@Erdi01, in das Steuerrohr würde ein EC44 Steuersatz passen, allerdings ist die Geometrie auf eine Starrgabel mit 430mm Einbauhöhe ausgelegt.

Ich habe mal ein 26" Laufrad mit 18mm Maulweite und 2.2er Race King eingebaut.
Da ist genug Platz für halbfette Reifen, wie den 3.5er Fat B Nimble auf einer 584x46mm Felge.


----------



## Rommos (5. April 2016)

Ich bin da mal mit dabei


----------



## Speedskater (5. April 2016)

Ich habe mal bissel gebastelt, allerdings sind die Felgen nocht nicht da und ich habe erst mal 26" Laufräder mit 2.2er Race Kings rein gebaut.

















Die Bremsleitung fürs HR habe ich noch nicht reingezogen, aber die Schaltzüge sind schon funktionsfähig und man sieht sie kaum.


----------



## Speedskater (8. April 2016)

Ich habe dann mal bissel weiter gebastelt.
Mit den normalen Ausfallenden schaut das so aus.




Und ich bin froh, dass ich die PM-Ausfallenden auch noch mitbestellt habe, das schaut dann so aus, allerdings muss ich da noch was für die Drehmomentabstützung fräsen.


----------



## Speedskater (9. April 2016)

Das Radl ist fahrbereit aber noch lange nicht fertig. Die Felgen kommen irgendwann im Mai, dann gibts auch halbfette Reifen.
Im Moment schaut das so aus.












Im VR sind schwarze Speiche mit blauen Nippeln und im HR sind silberne Speichen mit silbernen Nippeln.
Wenn es für den neuen Ritzeladapter der Rohloff Riemenscheiben gibt, wird auf Riemen umgerüstet.
Ich habe erstmal umterm Vorbau noch einen Spacer, der kommt auch noch weg.
Diverse Teile in blau sind auch noch in Vorbereitung, wie z.b. Bremse.

Ihr dürft jetzt meckern.


----------



## mishis (10. April 2016)

Mit blauen Bremsleitungen und blauen Kurbeln, würde mir dein Titan auch sehr gut gefallen. Ich hab mal auf die schnelle etwas blau eingefügt. Ich echt auf das Ergebnis gespannt.
Gruß Michi und bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. April 2016)

Danke Michi.
Die fahrt zum Bäcker heute morgen war schon mal ok, frühlt sich gut an. Die Gabel flext nicht schlecht. 
Die Bremsleitungen bleiben schwarz, weil der Schaltzug auch schwarz ist. 
Schaltgriff wird noch schwarz, Bremsgriffe und Bremssattel werden blau.
Der Würger in blau sollte kein Problem sein. 
Bei der Kurbel präferiere ich die Race Face Turbine Cinch, wobei sich die Frage nach der Kettenlinie stellt. 
Wenn ich auf Zahnriemen umbaue, mit dem neuen Ritzelträger von Rohloff benötige ich eine Kettenlinie von 58mm.


----------



## Speedskater (13. April 2016)

Am Montag habe ich das schöne Wetter genutzt und bin mal damit zur Arbeit geradelt. Fährt sich sehr gut.
Ich habe jetzt mal das PM-Ausfallende mit Drehmoment-Abstützung montiert.


----------



## Speedskater (20. April 2016)

Heute auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nachhause.


----------



## dkc-live (8. Mai 2016)

Wo bleiben die Plus Reifen  Du weißt gar nicht was du verpasst 

Sag mal? Wo hast du den Titan Rahmen her? Ich habe 3 Schweißer angeschrieben und keine Rückmeldung bekommen. Deshalb ist es bei mir Carbon geworden.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Mai 2016)

Ich warte noch auf die Felgen 584x46 mm. Ich denke, dass sich das Bike mit den 3" Reifen sehr geil fährt.

Ich habe den Rahmen über meine Firma bestellt, vielleicht reagieren die Chinesen da eher drauf.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2016)

Auf den Bildern, die in geschlossenen Räumen und mit Blitz gemacht wurden, gefiel mir das Rad so gar nicht, aber auf dem letzten Bild sieht es verdammt schick und sehr minimalistisch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (30. Mai 2016)

Hier geht es auch bissel weiter, die Felgen sind beim Zoll eingetroffen und sollte in ein paar Tagen hier sein.


----------



## Speedskater (2. Juni 2016)

So, die Felgen sind auch endlich eingetroffen, sind aber etwas schwerer als angegeben, aber für 52 mm breite 650B Felgen ok.





Und damit es besser mit dem Tubeless klappt, ist im Felgenbett nur eine Bohrung für das Ventil.





Und ich habe dann schon mal das VR Aufgebaut.


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2016)

Wie bekommt man die nippel rein


----------



## Speedskater (2. Juni 2016)

Man benötigt ein paar M2er Stahlschrauben die man in die Nippel schraubt, wirft sie in die Ventilbohrung und fischt sie mit einem Magnet, der durch die Nippelbohrung passt, wieder raus. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, aber bissel fummelig. Blöd ist, wenn die Nippel ohne Schraube in die Felge fallen.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (2. Juni 2016)

delete - stand ja schon da...


----------



## Speedskater (4. Juni 2016)

So ich habe jetzt beide Laufräder flott und Reifen aufgezogen. Die Panaracer Fat B Nimble (730g) halten ohne Latexpampe recht lange den Druck. Die Breite von 73mm auf einer Felge mit 46mm Maulweite reiß mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker.
Und das Bike schaut jetzt so aus:




Wie man hier sieht würde da auch noch mehr Gummi reinpassen.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (4. Juni 2016)

Mich reisst das bike aber schon vom Hocker. Wenn nur nicht der blaue Steuersatz wäre...


----------



## Rommos (4. Juni 2016)

Gratulatiom @Speedskater kommt richtig genial. 

Ich würde das gern mit Riemen und evt. EBB haben wollen, aber so würde ich es auch nehmen 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Speedskater (4. Juni 2016)

Das ist ja noch nicht fertig. Die Speichennippel sind übrigens auch blau und da kommen noch so paar blaue Teile dran, damit der blaue Steuersatz nicht so alleine ist.

Rommos, wenn es für den neuen Ritzel-Carrier Riemenscheiben gibt, kommt da ein Zahnriemen drauf. Und ein EBB hat das Bike auch.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (4. Juni 2016)

bin gespannt auf die Details und die innenverlegte Bremsleitung in der Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (4. Juni 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch nicht fertig. Die Speichennippel sind übrigens auch blau und da kommen noch so paar blaue Teile dran, damit der blaue Steuersatz nicht so alleine ist.
> 
> Rommos, wenn es für den neuen Ritzel-Carrier Riemenscheiben gibt, kommt da ein Zahnriemen drauf. Und ein EBB hat das Bike auch.


Riemen ist genial  - aber wieso EBB und verstellbare Ausfallenden 
Ging es da wegen der verschiendenen Ausfallenden?


----------



## Speedskater (4. Juni 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Riemen ist genial  - aber wieso EBB und verstellbare Ausfallenden
> Ging es da wegen der verschiendenen Ausfallenden?



Siehe Post 78


----------



## Rommos (4. Juni 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Siehe Post 78


.... hatte sowas im Sinn....

hätte man aber auch mit Polydrops von Paragon lösen können - nur halt nicht die 26"-29" ( wobei das wegen Tretlagerhöhe eh etwas ....)
und dann entsprechende Inserts....

Aber nichtsdestotrotz - ein Top-Bike  die B+ mit den Carbonfelgen kommen genial gut


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2016)

Man muss die Nippel von außen spannen? Vermackeln die Speichen dann nicht schnell?

Die Reifen setzen sich bestimmt noch. Mein Ron hat sich 2 mm gesetzt.


----------



## Speedskater (5. Juni 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Plus Reifen  Du weißt gar nicht was du verpasst



Jetzt weiß ich was Du meinst, der erster Ausritt heute in den Taunus, das Bike fährt sich geil.

Mit dem Spokey vermackelt man keine Speichen.
Schau mer mal ob sich da was setzt, die Reifen waren mit Latexpampe schnell dicht.


----------



## Speedskater (19. Juni 2016)

Heute Ausritt mit Moppelchen zum Hoherodskopf, 125 km und 1000 hm.
Bei Halbzeit gab es Worscht und Bier.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2016)

Der Rahmen sieht echt spitze aus!


----------



## Speedskater (29. Juli 2016)

Danke, das Bike fährt sich auch klasse, wobei mir im ruppigen Gelände die Federgabel fehlt.
Ich werde mir wohl noch so einen Rahmen mit Federgabel Geometrie zulegen müssen.


----------



## Speedskater (3. August 2016)

Die Bremsen sind vom eloxieren zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (3. August 2016)

Sehr schön, dann wird es ja was mit dem eigentlich angedachten Farbkonzept. Wird die Kurbel auch noch blau? Der Rahmen ist ohnehin toll.


----------



## Speedskater (5. August 2016)

Danke!
Inzwischen ist auch ein blauer Würger dran, ein Blauer Acros Block Lock ist auch schon da und eine Blaue Kurbel ist auch geplant, aber da warte ich auf die Riemenscheibe für den neuen Rohloff Ritzel Carrier, damit das mit der Kettenlinie passt. Mir schwebt da so eine Race Face Turbine Cinch vor.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (5. August 2016)

Die Bremsen sind sehr chic  ... und beim Blauen Würger werden Erinnerungen wach


----------



## Speedskater (14. August 2016)

Die Blaue Bremse und der Block Lock ist montiert und heute erst mal bei einem 83 km Ausritt getestet.









Das schreit förmlich nach einer blauen Kurbel.

Der blaue Würger ist der von Tune, bitte nicht mit dem Blauen Würger von Thomas verwechseln.


----------



## Speedskater (30. September 2016)

Die letzten Tage sind ein paar Pakete eingetrudelt.





Morgen ist Basteltag


----------



## Speedskater (5. Oktober 2016)

Am Wochenende habe ich dann mal die neue Kurbel und das Zahnriemengedöns montiert.

Gestern und heute habe ich das dann mal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (5. Oktober 2016)

Ein Traum 

Und, wie findest du das "Riemen-Gefühl"?


----------



## Speedskater (6. Oktober 2016)

Danke!
Der Riemen läuft sehr geschmeidig und unauffällig. Das Bike fährt sich einfach super.

@SCHNEEMENSCH, der blaue Steuersatz hat noch ein paar blaue Kumpels bekommen, ist das so OK?


----------



## dkc-live (6. Oktober 2016)

Das Rad ist echt cool geworden. Sag mal: wie bist du mit den Reifen zufrieden?


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (6. Oktober 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Danke!
> Der Riemen läuft sehr geschmeidig und unauffällig. Das Bike fährt sich einfach super.
> 
> @SCHNEEMENSCH, der blaue Steuersatz hat noch ein paar blaue Kumpels bekommen, ist das so OK?


Sieht echt viel besser aus als ich erwartet habe! 
Kommt jetzt noch die innen verlegte Bremsleitung fürs VR?

Lgf


----------



## Anti1 (6. Oktober 2016)

Du hast aber jetzt nicht das neue CarrierSystem!? wo hast' den her?
Echt hübsch geworden, die Kiste!


----------



## Speedskater (6. Oktober 2016)

@dkc-live,  ich bin jetzt mit dem Bike seit April 3700 km gefahren und mit den Fat B Nimble 3000 km. Mit 730g ist der Reifen recht leicht.
Hinten hatte ich mir den Reifen auf einer Schotterpiste seitlich aufgeschlitzt, das kann bei dünnen Wurstpellen schon mal passieren.
Mit 0,9 bar ist der Rollwiderstand gut und man kann damit auch Rennräder jagen.
Auf flowigen Trails ist man mit 0,6 Bar gut dabei, wobei das Übersteuern dann schon spürbar wird.
Wenn es richtig ruppig wird und Grip erforderlich ist fahre ich hiermit:





@SCHNEEMENSCH, freut mich, dass es Dir trotz der blauen Teile gefällt. Ich werde die Bremsleitung nicht in der Gabel verlegen.

@Anti1, in irgend einem online Shop hatte ich letztens den Carrier mit Gewinde gefunden und dann habe ich einfach zugeschlagen.


----------



## Speedskater (22. Oktober 2016)

Für alle die es noch nicht gesehen haben: Moppelchen wurde zum "Bike der Woche" gekrönt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...s-moppelchen-von-ibc-user-speedskater.822787/


----------



## ONE78 (22. Oktober 2016)

Meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Burba (22. Oktober 2016)

Gratuliere!
Hab jetzt mal den Fred gelesen...schöne Lösungen...
die Farbkombi Titan/blau gefällt mir


----------



## zaunköniger (22. Oktober 2016)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!
Das Rad ist toll und wirklich  durchdacht. 
 Was ich mich interessieren würde was hat das ganze gekostet?  War es ein großer Preisvorteil on China zu bestellen? 
Von deinen Berichten weiß ich fad du auch ein Pinion Bike hast.  Wäre das die flexiblere Variante? ?
Projekt 2017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (22. Oktober 2016)

zaunköniger schrieb:


> Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!
> Das Rad ist toll und wirklich  durchdacht.
> Was ich mich interessieren würde was hat das ganze gekostet?  War es ein großer Preisvorteil on China zu bestellen?
> Von deinen Berichten weiß ich fad du auch ein Pinion Bike hast.  Wäre das die flexiblere Variante? ?
> Projekt 2017



Danke.
Geld spielt fast keine Rolle, wenn man einen Traum verwirklicht und für das Hobby ist nichts zu teuer.
Welchen Preis setzt man für Einzelanfertigungen an?
Wie z. B. die Titan Zugtrenner. Man verbrät mehr Zeit als Geld.

Was glaubst Du warum auf so vielen Dingen die Du besitzt "Made in China" steht?
In China einzukaufen ist trotz Versandkosten, Zoll und Umsatzsteuer preislich günstiger, 
kostet aber wesentlich mehr Zeit als in einem Onlinshop irgendwas anzuklicken und online zu bezahlen.
Ist aber wesentlich spannender. 

Ich habe einige Jahre Erfahrung mit Rohloff Bikes und 2 Jahre Erfahrung mit einem Pinion Bike.
Da Du festgestellt hast, dass das Bike "wirklich durchdacht" ist, hast Du die Frage schon selbst beantwortet.
Das ist natürlich von der Anwendung abhängig.

Projekt 2017 und Projekt 2018 habe ich auch schon im Kopf.


----------



## ArSt (23. Oktober 2016)

Projekt 2018?




http://www.kindernay.com/products/


----------



## Speedskater (23. Oktober 2016)

ArSt, schau mer mal, Steckachse ist schon mal cool, die hydrauliche Schaltansteuerung finde ich nicht so prickeln.
Drehmomentabstützung  da muss ja irgendwo am Rahmen was passendes vorhanden sein.


Um im Winter mit Moppelchen zur Arbeit zu fahren, mussten ein paar Anpassungen durchgeführt werden.

Rücklicht mit roter PowerLED




Lichtschalter




Volki_d, vorne sitzen zwei Lampen mit XML-2


----------



## ChristianNO (21. Dezember 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> ArSt, schau mer mal, Steckachse ist schon mal cool, die hydrauliche Schaltansteuerung finde ich nicht so prickeln.
> Drehmomentabstützung  da muss ja irgendwo am Rahmen was passendes vorhanden sein.



Drehmomentabstützung der Kindernay findet sich hier:






Mvh

Christian


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Um im *Winter* mit Moppelchen zur Arbeit zu fahren, mussten ein paar Anpassungen durchgeführt werden.



XKing im Winter ..... kapier ich nicht ??


----------



## Speedskater (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich fahre mit dem Bike im Winter hauptsächlich auf Radwegen von Karben nach Rödelheim an der Nidda entlang zur Arbeit. Dafür ist der Reifen top, erst bei Eisglätte werden Spikes erforderlich.

Vielleicht gibt es ja inzwischen Schutzbleche die auch für 27,5x3" Reifen passen.

Die Drehmoment Abstützung finde ich jetzt auch nicht so prickelnd.
Bei meinem Moppel schaut das so aus.


----------



## Speedskater (8. November 2018)

Ich haben seit 2016 nach passenden Schutzblechen für Moppelchen gesucht und jetzt gibt es endlich Schutzbleche die würdig sind an Moppelchen geschraubt zu werden.
Die Schutzbleche sind für 27,5+ , Breite 90 mm. Befestigungsmaterial ist auch dabei, aber für die Montage werde ich noch paar Teile aus Titan drehen und fräsen, damit das zum Rahmen passt.









Die Schutzbleche gibt's hier in verschiedenen Größen und Breiten, passend von Rennrad bis 29+, glänzend oder matt. Maximale Breite ist 100 mm.  Zur Bestellung einfach per Mail anfragen, das war günstiger, als der Preis den der Konfigurator ausgegeben hat.


----------



## Speedskater (10. November 2018)

Ich habe dann heute mal die Schutzplaste montiert.













Übrigens auf die Felgen habe ich Aufkleben aus schwarzer Reflexfolie geklebt. Bei normaler Beleuchtung sind die Aufkleber fast unsichtbar und wenn man sie anstrahlt sieht man sie deutlich.

Bilanz nach ca. 2,5 Jahren und 18.700 km: Einziger defekt war ein Schaltzug und 2 Reifen. Alles funktioniert zuverlässig.


----------



## Rommos (10. November 2018)

gut geworden - hast ein paar Bilder von den Befestigungen vielleicht? Bin auch schon in Kontakt  Welchen Durchmesser hast du für die b+ genommen, 29" ?
LG
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. November 2018)

Ich mach noch mal Bilder ohne Blitz, dann kann ich auch von der Befestigung paar Bilder machen.
Ich habe einfach ein Bild vom Bike mitgeschickt und die Reifengröße 584x82 mm (650B+) angegeben, wie Du siehst passt es.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Speedskater (12. November 2018)

Die Befestigung schaut so aus.


----------



## Speedskater (13. Januar 2021)

Nach 27.000 km musste ich den Schaltzug der internen Schaltansteuerung ersetzen.


----------

